# Cats getting super picky...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My cats are both getting picky with their canned food. I think they are getting bored of their rotation. I feed a lot of high quality brands and flavours, but I get all the no fish cans because both cats have had bladder issues with crystal formation. I know people say any canned food is better than dry, but I read the ingredients of friskies, whiskas, fancy feast, etc and im not so sure. But I need them to eat more canned. Can I add the junky canned food into the rotation just to bring more flavours into their rotation? 

Raw is not an option with the cats, I have tried introing it many times and they would not transition.

Also, I bought some reallllly expensive cans from companies I've never heard of before, all 3 dollars each, and my stupid cats hated all the flavours lol.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I would say that any canned is better than dry food. You can also try home cooking if youre up for it.

I was reading a raw fed cat forum, and saw that some of the cat owners there do apply tough love to their cats, but with certain limitations. Such as only doing tough love for 24 hours at a time. I dont know much about how cats work, so thankfully Iris is not picky and I havent had to do any tough love with her at all.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't do tough love here...my 7 year old female once didn't eat for 2 days. She gets stressed out at the tiniest schedule change. I tried switching to raw on and off for over a year with no luck. Home cooking is a pain in the butt, I did it for my dog for one month and never again lol. 

My only option is canned food. Also... I'm going to be moving out in a year and my cats are staying with my mom, so I need to keep it easy for her.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I too agree with the canned, any canned, being better than kibble. 

Do your cats prefer pate, chunks in gravy, whole foods or shredded? Which flavors do you prefer? What can you get them to eat? What brands do you have luck with?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When it comes to cats, absolutely nothing surprises me. I seriously wonder how they cope when they find themselves in an animal shelter.
No hints or great revelations from me I'm afraid Kat. Hopefully Ruby made short work of the shunned canned food!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Also, if your cats have bladder/crystal formation issues, then definitely stick with canned/wet food. Dry will only cause more problems for them.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed natural balance, natures variety, holistic select, go!natural canned food. All flavours that don't have fish in them. The go!natural has fish further down the list, but I only feed those once in a while to mix it up. They prefer pâté but will eat chunks in gravy if I mash up the chunks. 

And no MollyWoppy, I didn't let Ruby eat the canned food lol, I left it down for half an hour for the cats, and when they didn't touch it I tossed it. If Ruby was left unsupervised she definitely would have eaten it though lol. 

What sucks is my male used to not be picky as a kitten, he was a rescue and literally ate anything that was offered to him. 

I guess I'll go to the store tomorrow and grab some junkie canned food... Just add it as part of their better quality canned rotation. If only cats drank more water -.-

And I totally agree MollyWoppy, I have no idea how cats handle shelters.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

liquid said:


> Also, if your cats have bladder/crystal formation issues, then definitely stick with canned/wet food. Dry will only cause more problems for them.


Oh trust me, I know. I feed them lots of canned throughout the day. I do feed Acana kibble, but it's literally a tiny amount, like less than half a palmful morning and night, otherwise they refuse to eat any canned, I use it more to trigger their hunger.


----------

